# Anyone in Eastern PA or NJ?



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

I was thinking it'd be really cool to meet people that are going through the same struggles as me.. people that understand. So maybe one day we could possibly do meetups like going to the movies..bowling, etc. simple things. I go to a community college and commute so making friends has been nearly impossible. There just aren't enough people with similar interests, or they party hard and are loud and annoying..

Soo anyone near Eastern PA or NJ? somewhere around there..

EDIT: I made a group for anyone that wants to join.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/eastern-pa-nj-surrounding-areas-686/


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

If you don't mind talking to someone from nawth jersey, I'm here.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in MD, but I'm always going up to PA to hang out with friends 

Woo corn fritters :boogie


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll be at Temple University next year... can't wait!

Anyways, click my little Skype icon to the right if you want, I'm on for a bit most nights.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in Central Jersey. I'd be up for it, but I'm too afraid to drive far


----------



## ulecka13 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in North/Central New Jersey. Commuting to college is a strange paradox because you aren't forced to live with some random person in a tiny dorm room, yet you also don't get to experience true "college life" (hippie protests and binge drinking I assume). I have been commuting for my entire college life.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Southeastern PA here


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in Philadelphia, not sure I'd be brave enough to go to a meet-up though..


----------



## firefly15 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in Eastern PA... Sounds like a good idea


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is anybody in the Philly suburbs (Bucks county area)?


----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)

Philly area here


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll be moving to Allentown in a week if anyone wants to help me adjust lol. If not, then talking online is totally fine :\


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

I live on the jersey shore, but would be down for anything


----------



## Eversosweeten (Dec 11, 2012)

I live in central jersey


----------



## NINtastic (Nov 15, 2012)

Lower Bucks County here. Near Parx Casino.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else in the area or want to chat sometime?


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone around NEPA valley in PA?


----------



## Kat21 (Dec 11, 2012)

Eastern, PA here


----------



## atal (Dec 28, 2012)

I feel so far away. I'm in Union County.


----------



## jkeith (Dec 28, 2012)

East/Central PA here


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

NJ, Middlesex County.


----------



## atal (Dec 28, 2012)

I feel like I'm the only one in Union County.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jersey shore here


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumping this again..


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Bucks County, PA


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Montco, but I'm not going out of my way to talk and meet. Talk to me if you want to hope to possibly meet me some day, maybe.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Been a while since I've been on here...figured I bump this and see if there is anyone else out there.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump Bump! How's everyone doing?


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Kind of meh. Sick with some sort of bug and this time of year always makes me just feel awful in general.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

philadelphia area here


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in Southern NJ


----------



## TheOblivion (Dec 23, 2013)

kj87 said:


> I'm in MD, but I'm always going up to PA to hang out with friends
> 
> Woo corn fritters :boogie


You live in Frederick?? Same here dude


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Maryland here too


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

New York City area here


----------



## Wendy7 (Feb 27, 2012)

*I'm in Northeastern Pa*

I live in the Lehigh Valley, in Bethlehem Pa


----------

